
Feedback on a search engine app am building for crypto trader - shakks
https://www.tradeplan.co/
======
shakks
Hi, I am working on a crypto scanner app for a trader to help them scan the
market for an opportunity based on technical indicators. For example, if you
wanted to find any crypto whose volume jumped up 10 times in 5 minutes or
whose price crossed below SMA or both. Finding such crypto in the market
filled with 2000+ crypto can be a challenge. We are focusing on -Users can
create scans for multiple conditions and multiple time frames in a single
scan. -The user gets notified when any new crypto matching the scan is found.
-Users can set Technical indicator alert on an individual coin and get alerts.

I am working on this idea and looking for feedback on how I can improve. I
appreciate it if any trader can share there pain point in discovering and
tracking crypto.

